# Kaitou's Shop of Crafty Thievery



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2011)

​
● You must have at least *200 posts* and be an active member. 
● Make sure your stock has a good quality. I may take low quality stocks but remember, with a bad stock, the end result won’t be so great. Same goes for GIFs. Make sure your video is in really good quality. With this I will take no exceptions, if it’s in bad quality I will straight out reject it. Sorry.
● You may request once every *three *days. 
● If you are unsatisfied then I’m always willing to try again.
● Please be patient. I have other things I need to take care of. =) 
*● Rep and Credit are very very appreciated. 
● Turn off your signature when requesting. *
● No spamming, complaining, or flaming. Keep your conversations in VMs/PMs please.

​
● Avatars
● Signatures
● GIFs
● Profile Pictures 
● Banners
● Backgrounds

​Type: sig, ava, profile pic, etc.
Stocks: linked or spoiler-tagged 
Size: junior, senior, etc.
Border: none, dotted, rounded, square, dashed, etc.
Text: "Insert text here"

​
● Kaitou
● Atlantic Storm





*Spoiler*: __ 







​​


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 22, 2011)

Type: Set
Stocks: 
Size: Junior 
Border: Dotted

See what you can do with this, thanks and good luck with the shop


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you.

Let's see what I can do.



Done.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Let's see what I can do.
> 
> ...



I love it 

One tiny thing though, I wrote that I wanted a junior set when I meant senior 

Any chance I could get a senior ava?


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2011)

Type: Ava
Stocks: 
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Effect: free choice


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2011)

Done.

@Doctor

@Joo


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 22, 2011)

Set Request:

Stock: 

Border: Dotted
Alternate border: Rounded
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever makes it look awesome.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: _*sig*_
Stocks: 
Size: *senior*
Border: *dotted, rounded*
Text: _"He will cause them to rule the earth... [Quran 24:55]"_




Thanks.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2011)

@Spartan



I hope you like!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 22, 2011)

The work's satisfactory. Thank you.


----------



## Brie (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm, a new shoppe to frequent...

Request: Profile pic

Stock: 

Text: Remove the existing text in the bubble and put "Can you cut _this_ piece of cheese?"

Effects, borders, and such, are all up to you.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 23, 2011)

@Perse



EDIT: Heh...you only requested a sig. lol


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 23, 2011)

A new shop. hmm? 
Type: set;
Size: senior;
Stock: ;
Effects: nice and bright

Thank you :33


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 23, 2011)

@Brie

This good?  

@Tsukuyo





I hope you like it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> @Tsukuyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ASDFGHJKL
NGHHHHHHHHHH
GAH

lovely lovely
awesome omg 

wearing asap, thank youuu


----------



## Brie (Dec 24, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> @Brie
> 
> This good?



I like it, but can you try a different font? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 25, 2011)

Kaitou!!

I need a set :33

Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Keep it simple
Stock:


----------



## Jellal (Dec 25, 2011)

Request: set
Stock:  and 
Size: Junior
Borders: dotted
Effects: can you remove the letters and preferably dark theme if it doesn't go well do what you want.

Thanks


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 25, 2011)

Brie said:


> I like it, but can you try a different font?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sure, I tried to match the original font. 

Noted Buto and Jellal.

EDIT: I'll get it done by tomorrow since it's Christmas and whatnot.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2011)

I reckon jellal is temporary banned so I'll make his set anyways.

And Buto, your stock doesn't work.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2011)

It should work now.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2011)

@Brie

I hope you like this font then.

@Jellal


This is the best I could come up with considering the stocks. Sorry. =\
@Buto


I tried something nice with the avatar, I hope you like.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 26, 2011)

I need a Natsu avatar please, the bigger the better as long as it's not super big.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 







Either of those will work. Just pick which ever you wanna use.

Thanksssss


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2011)

@Saturday


Done.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks!!!

I need to spread but as soon as I can I'll rep you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2011)

It's so cute 

Thanks Kaitou.


----------



## Brie (Dec 26, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> @Brie
> 
> I hope you like this font then.



Yes, I like. Will cred in my locations. Did I rep you yet?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2011)

Brie said:


> Yes, I like. Will cred in my locations. Did I rep you yet?



You didn't.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Can you make an avy out of this? Centered on Naruto of course.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 29, 2011)

Noted, Saturday.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 30, 2011)

Avatar please
150x200


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright, it has been noted. ^


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 30, 2011)

No Border:

Dotted:

Black Border:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 30, 2011)

love it
rep


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: Vampire Princess
Effects: Red/black theme

Thanks!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2012)

Noted, Vampire Princess.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2012)

@Vampire Princess


----------



## Motochika (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello I'd like to request a 2 sets

Avy: 125x125 (under 100 kib please) Black Border
0:30-0:34
1:04 (Just when the breeze is making his hair move)
Sig: 350x170 Black Border
0:26-0:36
1:01-1:11

Thank you in advance message me if anything arises.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Hello I'd like to request a 2 sets
> 
> Avy: 125x125 (under 100 kib please) Black Border
> 0:30-0:34
> ...



It'll take me some time to fulfill this. Do you need it ASAP?


----------



## Motochika (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> It'll take me some time to fulfill this. Do you need it ASAP?



Mmm I guess so.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Mmm I guess so.



I got some stuff to take care of tomorrow so and GIF takes me a bit to make so..it'll be done by Thursday perhaps.  

Regular sets are easier for me to make though so I can do them anytime if you wish one to be made. 

You're still want me to make then? You can request elsewhere, fine with me and if so, I'm sorry for not being able to fulfill your request.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I got some stuff to take care of tomorrow so and GIF takes me a bit to make so..it'll be done by Thursday perhaps.
> 
> Regular sets are easier for me to make though so I can do them anytime if you wish one to be made.
> 
> You're still want me to make then? You can request elsewhere, fine with me and if so, I'm sorry for not being able to fulfill your request.



Thursday is fine.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2012)

@Motochika
Avatars


Sigs



I had time to make these but not for the last sig, I will make that first thing I get from school.

And kinda posted it now to see if you liked them and if I should make any changes.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 5, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Vampire Princess



Thanks! Love what you did with the color!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaitou i come in great need of your skill once again :33

Size - Ava: Senior, Sig: 500 X 350 (don't cut out any of the picture)
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Border: Rounded
Detail/Effects: None


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2012)

avie: 

sig: 

Thin black border, no effects.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright, noted.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2012)

@Buto


@Valerian


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Boss, but could you zoom in closer to his face and feature more of him and less of the empty space? :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2012)

Better?


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, thanks again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

Set request.

Go crazy with it.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 9, 2012)

Set request.  :33

Sig:  

Avatar: 

No special requests.

Will rep and cred when using.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 9, 2012)

Noted guys.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 9, 2012)

@Bluebeard


@Sera


With rounded/dotted border.


I take it you meant "No Special Effects".


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaitou, that was quick.  

Sugoi.  

I'm 24't at the moment, I'll be sure to rep you later.

I love it.    And yes, I meant no special effects added to the picture.  :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, it was done very quickly. 

Thanks, Kaitou and good job.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 9, 2012)

Type: set
Stocks:



I'd like the bottom to be at her chin, the top to be at the top of her head, and the sides to be at the far sides of the ribbons. If that's too much, feel free to cut away from the top, left, and right. I'll leave it up to you on deciding how much to include, but hopefully you can get all that and it'll still look good 



Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Text: In the upper-left corner of the sig, I'd like it to say "Kimi...kimi ni mune kyun, Yami-chan!" If you could make the font Arial, or something cursive, that'd be awesome 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 12, 2012)

*Avatar:* 

*Signature:* 

*Effects:*  Could you give an effect to the signature like there is fire burning around her?  Kinda like some chaos is occurring in the scene, just to give the picture a more lively look?  Of course, you don't have to if it's too troublesome or don't know how.  

Dotted borders please.  :33

Thanks.  Will rep and cred when using.  :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2012)

@Kinzey

*Spoiler*: __ 








 

and Noted, Sera.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks alot, Kaitou  I'll wear it with pride (and credit )


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2012)

@Sera



I hope you like, considering the stock, this is the best I could come up with.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks so much Kaitou.  You're awesome.

I love it.


----------



## Oturan (Jan 19, 2012)

Sig: 500 X 350 
Stock: 
 Border: black
Detail/Effects: None

thks in advance :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2012)

@Oturan


----------



## Oturan (Jan 19, 2012)

so fast!  love it


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2012)

Noted, homie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Type: sig and ava
Stocks: make it transparent I don't want the white to show.

Size: junior. I would be senior, but they keep rejecting me 
Border: whatever looks best
Text: "" Downsize it and put it on the upper left corner of the signature you should see the space where I want it where it barely blocks anything.
And of course I wouldn't want the white parts or the R mark still there.
Lets see how you do


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2012)

Noted. brah.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2012)

@Buto-kun


@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

Arigatou


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Kaitou, 

What do you think about banners/texts? Think you could give it an attempt? 

I need one for . - The banner only needs to say; "Searching Islam".

The text/banner can be anything that would look good on that white background.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 28, 2012)

Stock for signature.  

No special requests, just dotted borders will do.  Also, could you make the signature circular instead of rectangular like?  

Thanks.  Will rep and cred.  :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2012)

Perseverance said:


> Hey Kaitou,
> 
> What do you think about banners/texts? Think you could give it an attempt?
> 
> ...



Noted, bro. 



Seraphine said:


> Stock for signature.
> 
> No special requests, just dotted borders will do.  Also, could you make the signature circular instead of rectangular like?
> 
> Thanks.  Will rep and cred.  :33



Easy. Noted.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2012)

@Sera

@Perv

This good?


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Kaitou.  Rep is on the way.  :33


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Kaitoooooooou 

Type: Set
Size: Senior Ava, 500 x 350 sig
Stock: 
Details/Effects: For the ava focus on her face and for the sig i just want text saying "What's the word for when it feels inside your heart that everything in the world is all right?", i don't know what text ya can work with but choose something elegant but readable and sad (vague description ftw). Other than that man


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2012)

Noted.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2012)

@Buto


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 6, 2012)

Requesting again after awhile.  

Signature: 





Avatar: 

Effects: Purple border

Signature shape:  Circular.

Will rep and cred when using.

Thanks in advance and for taking the time to make these for users.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 6, 2012)

I gotcha. 
**


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 6, 2012)

@Sera


----------



## Federer (Feb 7, 2012)

do whatever you want


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 7, 2012)

Noted.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 8, 2012)

@Fed


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't see the image

Otherwise, noted.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I can't see the image
> 
> Otherwise, noted.



Whoops! Sorry, about that man.
I changed the settings to public right now. Do you see the image now?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 9, 2012)

I see it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I see it. Thanks!



Your welcome!


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Request: Ava
Stock: 
Size: 150x170 and 170x220
All the artsy stuff is up to you, but make it as badass as Ginjou 

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Whatever looks best.
And like before, all the artsy stuff is up to you 




Thanks :yourworkissoawesomeIwannagiveyouabrohug.jpg


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, there! 

Can you please squeeze this into a sig?



Just please don't change the colors.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2012)

^Noted

@Kanede


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2012)

@Kisabuna



@Overwatcher


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks man! They're great!


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

I love it! I love it! Thank, you Kaitou.


----------



## Federer (Feb 13, 2012)

Do your magic, Kaitou.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2012)

Noted, Federer.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2012)

@Fed


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2012)

Set request!  

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Cool.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2012)

Gotcha. 
=)


----------



## Spock (Feb 24, 2012)

Can I request a set please ? 



Borders and graphics what you see you fit. Thanks.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 25, 2012)

Note, eli.
@Neo


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! Much love. +rep


----------



## Distracted (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








I'd like you to turn my current set into some sort of vampire.  Feel free to have as much fun with it as you want and use any type of vampire you feel most comfortable working with.


*Spoiler*: _some images to use for inspiration_ 









Please sent a VM my way when you're finished.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Requesting a set for that. No specific demands except to just have fun with the image.

And perhaps use cool brushes if possible. But for the most part, I don't care lol. thx.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2012)

Eli


----------



## Spock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2012)

@Distracted



Hopefully this is good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2012)

Just need an avatar transparency.



No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 27, 2012)

@President Gooba


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 27, 2012)

@Sephiroth


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you doing any hiring?


*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 



;;;;


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 4, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Are you doing any hiring?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Examples_
> ...



I don't see why not. 

I'll add you in.


----------



## Federer (Mar 8, 2012)

New set please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2012)

Taking.

...aaaand done.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh please.. make me just an avatar of this 
pic:


senior size and dotted border


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll take it.

I'll have it done when I get home.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 12, 2012)

@Ivy


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 18, 2012)

Kai. 

Imma request something. 


Senior-sized, black border and can you switch between the two faces in the avatar(With slow fades)? If not; I'd like an avatar of Hanko(The shorter girl). Surprise me with effects and such. Thanks. :33


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 18, 2012)

I got it. Blaz.


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2012)

Set please.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 19, 2012)

@Blazy


Got oyu Fed.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. pek


----------



## Olivia (Mar 19, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted 
*Shape:* Square/Rectangle 
*Text:* N/A

Also I want the avatar on the black haired girl with the glasses. Also feel free to do whatever you think will look good effect wise, I'm not picky. Thank you. ​


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2012)

Noted, Jess. :33


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2012)

@Fed


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2012)

@Jess


----------



## Chibason (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Kaitou, this is the set I think I'll go with. If you have any better stock let me know I guess. Thanks, bro

Avy-

-Slightly cropped

-Thin purple border, whatever type you think looks good. 

Sig-

-I'd like the words all removed, and the excess on the right cropped off.

-Thin purple border, whatever type you think looks good. 

**Add any effects you think would look nice.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 29, 2012)

requesting set
stock: 
ava: junior/preferably of naruto
borders: rounded
sig size:400x225
effects: *none*
edit: if you could exclude the pink haired guy then that would be great :33


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Chibason (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow man that's so awesome  Is there any difference between the first and second sig?

Edit: Now I see the difference. It's the border. I like the second one best. 
But bro, would you mind making it about 20% smaller? I usually prefer smaller sigs. 

Thanks so much, Kaibro.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Wow man that's so awesome  Is there any difference between the first and second sig?
> 
> Edit: Now I see the difference. It's the border. I like the second one best.
> But bro, would you mind making it about 20% smaller? I usually prefer smaller sigs.
> ...



Alright, gotcha.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2012)

@Oturan


----------



## Oturan (May 1, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Oturan





taking! Thanks ^^
it looks good but is the sig really 400x225? 0.o


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2012)

Oturan said:


> taking! Thanks ^^
> it looks good but is the sig really 400x225? 0.o



Yessir. You can check my saving it into your computer and then hovering your mouse over the image.


----------



## Oturan (May 1, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> *Yessir*. You can check my saving it into your computer and then hovering your mouse over the image.



I'm a female 



but ok thanks, I love it


----------



## Chibason (May 1, 2012)

Yeah Kaibro, that's excellent. Thanks a lot, homie


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)

New set please.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)

I'll try to get in your request ASAP.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I'll try to get in your request ASAP.



If your not too busy I would like a Avatar

150x200
150x150

No effects really


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)

No Borders/No Effects? I'll do it real quick.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> No Borders/No Effects? I'll do it real quick.





Kaitou said:


>



Sorry  dotted border


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)

Better?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2012)

Rep+
Thankyou


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Federer (May 22, 2012)

A new set if possible.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2012)

Kaibro, it's time for that set 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: None
Border: Rounded and whatever style you think would look coolest


----------



## Kaitou (May 24, 2012)

I'll get on it over the weekend. :3 Also disable your sig, Buto. Please. : )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Type: sig
Stock:

Size: Senior
Border:Rounded and whatever you think looks best
Can you get the water marks out while keeping most of it easily enough?


----------



## Ghost (May 25, 2012)

Set out of this would be awesome. avatar 150 x 150 and sig little smaller than the stock pic. Some effect would be nice. could you make two versions, one with thin black border and one with dotted border?


----------



## GunX2 (May 25, 2012)

I love your work i am in need of a sig....nothing in particular just make it jazzy and snazzy. :Hurr

First Panel 



thank you


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2012)

@Fed

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Buto

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Unlosing Ranger

*Spoiler*: __ 








@Shirosaki

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'm on it, Gun.


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Shirosaki
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome i really like the effects, but ichigo's hair looks little too light brown imo, could you make it more orange? 24'd i'll rep you asap


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2012)

@Shiro


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2012)

Set request 

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you

Note: I'd like the text at the bottom removed if not then its cool.


----------



## Luffy (May 26, 2012)

Type: Set
Stocks: 
Size: Junior
Border: Black border
Text: N/A
If you think there's any effects that can make it look cooler, then you go add on to it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Still a bit too big
can you change the 640 to 550?


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2012)

That's would be bigger that the one I made you, but I will try to make it smaller.


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Kaitou (May 27, 2012)

Motochika, I'm doing your request atm.

@Imagine


@Robin:


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Kaitou.


----------



## Luffy (May 27, 2012)

It's awesome, Kaitou!pek

Thank you very much!:33


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 2, 2012)

@Motochika


I am very sorry for being late. Also, the last one cannot be made shorter than 100kb. Is it okay if I adjust/delete some frame to make it fit?


----------



## Motochika (Jun 2, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Motochika
> 
> I am very sorry for being late. Also, the last one cannot be made shorter than 100kb. Is it okay if I adjust/delete some frame to make it fit?




First off thank you for the first two! Sure go ahead and give it a crack if you'd like. What I really want is to see the change from no smile to big grin.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 2, 2012)

I got it.

Is this good?


----------



## Motochika (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastic Kaitou! Rep coming your way for the work.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sig request.
Type: sig
Stocks: 
Size: junior
Border:dotted
Text: "Shall we dance?" Bottom left corner, in white lettering. 
Effects: awesome.


----------



## Ana (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello 
 just a simple sig little effects

stock:  

a rounded dotted border 

Thank you!!


----------



## Shaz (Jun 4, 2012)

Erm, do you do recolours or something? I just want a picture recoloured for an avatar.

I can resize and border it, I just need it recoloured to more realistic "Naruto colours", if you can please make his face more to the colour of Naruto's anime colours, the background can stay the same however you can change colours to your judgement there too.

Just give it some multi-colours, because it's all yellow right now D:


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for being away, I will get back to you later today.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2012)

@Missing

*Spoiler*: __ 







@Ana

@Kan


----------



## Ana (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you sooo much, looks awesome!


----------



## Shaz (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, looks great, though one question, are you able to make the sky blue wirh white clouds and a green mountain? Though it's okay if you can't.

Anyways, +rep!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Thank you, looks great, though one question, are you able to make the sky blue wirh white clouds and a green mountain? Though it's okay if you can't.
> 
> Anyways, +rep!



I can but I am lazy. 

I'll try to get it done though, by tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is mine still getting done?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> Is mine still getting done?



I been done, I thought I already gave it to you but I must've forgotten. I'm so sorry. >,<'' 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, I'd like a set:

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Effects: None

Borders: Nothing too fancy. Just black lines or something...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Hello, I'd like a set:
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...




If you can't see the images, give me a shout out.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2012)

@Missing


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 14, 2012)

Set request.

Avatar:  Size 150/200



Please leave only the picture on right for the avatar (The full big image)

Signature: Size 500/150



Just make it look pretty please, no special request other than dotted borders if possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2012)

@Omega


----------



## Sera (Jun 15, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* No heavy effects please. I would like "Gravity Princess" written on it though.
*Other notes:* I'm in no rush for this, so you don't have to do it right away if you don't want to. ^^

Thank you!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 15, 2012)

My bad.  I totally meant to change the avatar request, I was going to use this picture instead.



If you feel like doing it, please be sure to capture both in the picture.  The size is the same as the last one.  Sorry for the trouble.

The signature turned out great, I love it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior
Border: Standard
Text:


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> My bad.  I totally meant to change the avatar request, I was going to use this picture instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pic is broken.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2012)

requesting type: set
stock: []
effects: Whatever you think is best
detail: for the avatar could you give me one specified on Law (second guy). Make the size of the stock a reasonable sig size. 
border: none
text: keep punk hazard I guess, and get rid of the top left text(This stock was given to me on the givaway section)

oh and I don't mean to sound rude, but how long do you think you would take?


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 15, 2012)

Set please 
border: dotted
effects: whatever you think looks good
size: senior


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 15, 2012)

Set request: 
Stock: 
Text: The chosen one
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Effects:* No heavy effects please. I would like "Gravity Princess" written on it though.
> *Other notes:* I'm in no rush for this, so you don't have to do it right away if you don't want to. ^^
> ...







St. Jimmy said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Size: Senior
> Border: Standard
> Text:


----------



## Sera (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks again. Oh, you forgot the text.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2012)

Sera said:


> Thanks again. Oh, you forgot the text.



Where's the text? All I see is blank.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> requesting type: set
> stock: []
> effects: Whatever you think is best
> detail: for the avatar could you give me one specified on Law (second guy). Make the size of the stock a reasonable sig size.
> ...


----------



## Sera (Jun 16, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Where's the text? All I see is blank.





Sera said:


> I would like "Gravity Princess" written on it though.



              .


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2012)

Sera said:


> .



My apologies.


----------



## Sera (Jun 16, 2012)

No problem! It's perfect.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2012)

cool.........


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Stella:

*



*Spartan:*

;


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, finally getting to my request 

Ava:

Stock - Girl in the last panel, just use here head. If you can't use it i'll find another pic.

Sig:

Stock - Use the first panel where the swords are coming from her skirt.

Effect - Surprise me, though if possible try to make her hair look a deep reddish color. if it can't be done then don't worry about 

Border - Rounded

Size - Senior


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Ok, finally getting to my request
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 19, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stella:*


 Thanks pek I love it


----------



## josh101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Set request:

ava:

stock: 
effects: just a nice border, one that matches the sig


Sig: 

Stock: 

Text: Winter is coming 
Effects: your choice
border: I don't mind either
size: senior


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2012)

I apologize for the delay:


----------



## Imagine (Jun 27, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 28, 2012)

New request.  



This is a matching set, I would like an avatar of the girl and one for the guy, size 150 by 200 for both.

Signature is from the same picture, size 500 by 150

Text for the signature, Vegetto on the guy, Vee on the girl.

Will rep.  Thanks.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2012)

@Image


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 30, 2012)

Type: Set (Senior Avy)
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Please surprise me )


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Not too heavy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 2, 2012)

@Omega


----------



## TakaSasuke (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay I want a set, junior size.

Ava stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



]




Sig stock: 


Now, about the signature, I want a you to make 2, the first one with no changes at all, just lower it's size so I can use it as a sig. The second one should be transparent or if you can't do it transparent, just add some effects to it (make it look good).

About the ava, again 2, one normal, and the second one with cool effects. 

I know I'm asking for a ton of work but I'm willing to wait  as long as you like. d


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 2, 2012)

@Raijin


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 2, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Omega



Looks great, thanks.  

  I'll rep you again once I have spread, thanks Kaitou.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 2, 2012)

@Sera


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey there, can I have a set ?

Ava: senior size
Sig: junior size 
Stock: 

Border: whatever you like, Effects: whatever you like, as long as it's not too flashy.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 3, 2012)

Of course, Fay.

@Taka
I couldn't do much with avatar considering all the space is taking and how the guy's hand is covering his face too. 
But everything else should be good. Tell me if you need any changes.
Avas:

Sigs:


----------



## TakaSasuke (Jul 3, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Of course, Fay.
> 
> @Taka
> I couldn't do much with avatar considering all the space is taking and how the guy's hand is covering his face too.
> ...



Amazing! Can't ask for more!


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 4, 2012)

@Fay


----------



## Fay (Jul 4, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> @Fay



Thank you <3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Kaibro, need a set.

Stock: 

Size: Make the avatar senior and make the sig as small as you can. Oh and make the avatar the mechs' face.

Effects: Up to you.

Border: Whatever you think looks cool.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 8, 2012)

Of course.
#Buto


----------



## Federer (Jul 10, 2012)

I want a sig of that.

As for Avatar:


----------



## Urouge (Jul 10, 2012)

Set

Ava: senior size. gif ava switching between zoro and sanji's head
Sig: senior size
Stock: 

Border: Up to you

no effect


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

@Fed
Tried something new...I hope you like it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

@Kenji


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 24, 2012)

Type: Avy

Size: Senior
Border: Standard
Text:


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Ill rep you when I can


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Kaibro, you can mess around with Gifs right?

I just need this 

As and avatar

and this  

as a sig. Senior sizes.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2012)

I can but not at the moment, my internet is fucked up and I am using my friend's so it will take a while to fulfill this. =\


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't mind, take your time man.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2012)

Alright, so I can take care of this.

I am confused though...what is the senior size for sig? Wouldn't the image be fine as it is?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2012)

@Butobro

Avatars with border and without 

the sig...I still need to know what a Senior Sig is. Not even kidding about that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more specific about it, just downsize it a little and slap a border on it if you could so I have space for other stuff in my sig so I'm not going over allowable space.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 485 x 274
Border: Regular and dotted.
Effects: Nothing specific. Perhaps make it a bit imposing?
Text: God of the Infinite World, Z-ONE





*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 100x100, 200x175 and 150x150
Border: Doesn't really matter; your preference
Effects: Go crazy with it, or don't. It's completely up to you. 
Text: None 




Thank you!


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2012)

This good, Butobro?

I got you, Terror.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2012)

Perfect Kaibro


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope you like...


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 16, 2012)

Love it! Thanks man.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2012)

Updated my work examples.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 27, 2012)

Can I have a senior sized set with 
 Please?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 27, 2012)

Of course. 

*Waiting List~*
St. Jimmy​


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2012)

@Jimmy


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2012)

Need a set broheim.

Stock: 

Senior size ava, no effects, rounded border. Thanks in advance man.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 13, 2012)

Cant see then image, bro.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2012)

That should do it.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 14, 2012)

Hopefully my shop gets more activity

@Buto


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like to request something please.  :33

*Avatar:* Size 150/200  





*Signature:* Size 600/150 





Dotted borders if possible.

Thanks in advance.  ^^


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 15, 2012)

Set done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, it looks amazing.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 16, 2012)

If I may request some more, really appreciated.  If not, please feel free to ignore it.  :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar:  Size 150/200 



 (Avatar out of each character please please)

Signature: Size 500/150


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll get into it, but I been busy so it will have to wait. 

*Waiting List​*Omega Reaper​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 18, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I'll get into it, but I been busy so it will have to wait.
> 
> *Waiting List​*Omega Reaper​



Thanks.  

I really like your work.  You have improved.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry for being overly late.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Can I get a set out of this? I don't care what you do with it...

Well. Could it have a rock n roll vibe to it? Not like sparkly colors or anything. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2012)

May I please get a max size avatar of this gif please? Try to get all of the hair if you can do not really need the left side with all the background or the little bit of the right. No borders please

Or is this place not taking requests either?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2012)

I am taking requests. Noted.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Sorry for being overly late.



It's no problem.  :33

I am requesting another if possible.  ^^

Avatar: Size 150/200  

Signature:  550/150 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2012)

@Flow
Sorry for the delay:


----------



## Stringer (Oct 18, 2012)

Requesting transparencies for the two following images.

: The girl holding swords in the first panel.
: Bottom right panel, same girl shown flying. Make sure to include her speech bubble in the final product.

*Note*: No need for effects.
*Size*: Maximum senior size.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

Senior Set please


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 19, 2012)

Noted. ^ 



Unshaken Faith said:


> Requesting transparencies for the two following images.
> 
> : The girl holding swords in the first panel.
> : Bottom right panel, same girl shown flying. Make sure to include her speech bubble in the final product.
> ...



Sorry, I don't do transparents.


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

set out of this please?

something with a Grunge feeling. Not sparkly colors or anything.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2012)

Kaitou said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't do transparents.


Nah it's cool, no biggie. The banner in the first post gave me that impression, I should have read your post carefully.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, requesting a set :33


Senior size but sig no larger than 450 px in any dimension, not too much editing in exposure and so forth. Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 20, 2012)

*Waiting List: *​
Anarch
Flow
Quincy James

*No More Requesting*,​


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 20, 2012)

@Anarchy


@James


@Flow


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 20, 2012)

I am taking a break from PS, so no more requesting for a bit.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 20, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> @Anarchy



Awesome thanks , will use soon


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks lovely! Thanks very much :33


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 22, 2012)

I was not even put on the waiting list.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> I was not even put on the waiting list.



Sorry, for some reason I missed your post.
>,<
My apologies. 

I'll take your request since it was made before Post #275.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 24, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Sorry, for some reason I missed your post.
> >,<
> My apologies.
> 
> I'll take your request since it was made before Post #275.



No worries Kaitou.  

If possible, I would like to request something else though.

Avatar: Size 150/200 

Signature: 600/150 

If you're too busy, I can wait until you're less busy.  No worries.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 26, 2012)

@omega


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 30, 2012)

Just realised you're not open to requests at the minute - my bad


----------

